# Baked on brake dust problem?



## iRyan (Sep 24, 2013)

Can anyone help me with my problem on my Wheel barrels. Tried Bilberry, Iron X, Tar remover and clay and it's not shifting! Had it since i picked up my New to me car. Many Thanks


----------



## iRyan (Sep 24, 2013)

First ever post.. Don't know how to upload the Image bigger and clearer.. Sorry:newbie:


----------



## kabs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361707&page=2

Probably had the same problem
He used Autoglym Clean Wheels, readily available from shops, stiff brush and some heat maybe a hot towel or steamer beforehand helps.


----------



## iRyan (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks mate! Going to go buy some tomorrow and have a good scrub at them!


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Failing that is recommend Powermaxed Alloy Stain and Mark Remover - worked a treat for me :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Try an acid based wheel cleaner like Megs Hot Rims. Follow the directions, it might take more than one hit to do it safely.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Powermaxed alloy stain remover 👍 best advice I can give with powermaxed stuff is buy concentrate so you can mix it as strong or weak as you need


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*This was my wheel backs test from a few years back...*​
*Ok Folks... while cleaning my good lady's car, i got a phone call to tell me i was not needed in work that day.....:wall: Just had another today saying you know we said you would be in the rest of the week, well they say not today but then rest of the week yeah Right.....:wall:

The Pleasure of been an agency worker......:wall:

So Did a wash mit test and cleaned my car and then decided the wheels i got from a dismantlers need a clean ill have a bit of a test on them.....:lol:

As You Do....

So Wheels...










Think this one needs some filling for refurb.....:lol:










Anyways the wheel backs...










Some have some peeled paint from the spoke backs so please focus more on the dish of the rim for cleaning purposes please in your viewing of the pics...

So Typical of the wheel grime in this one...










So we know there are a lot of good products for wheel cleaning as in the face of the alloy and a suitably sealed wheel can be cleaned with just a shampoo solution all dependent on contamination.... Yadda... Yadda....

But Wheel backs can be neglected for decades and are more likely to have loads of contamination from brake dust etc..

So lets get rolling.... All wheels were sprayed or spread with the wheel cleaner agitated with an Envy type brush and rinsed only with the mains pressure through the garden hose....

So a pair done...

The Right hand one with Very Cherry non Acid Wheel Cleaner... @ 1 to 10 product to water.

Left Wheel with Surfex HD @ 1 to 10 Product to water...










Again focus on the Dish Here not the Centres please...

Ok lets try one of these wheels 50/50 ... so starting wheel...










Now G101 left hand and Surfex HD Right Hand Both @ 1 to 10 Mix...










In this instance the G101 Cleaned a little better although the Surfex i find Superb as a De Greaser...

Now Some Mer Alloy Wheel Cleaner on Minging Wheel...

So Before application...










After Application and Rinse Off...










Remember the 50/50 wheel???










So this time some Maxolen Fallout Remover... So after Rinsing.....










Now somethings here i would not normally use as a wheel cleaner in the same respect i would not imagine using the Maxolen however majority of the wheel contamination will be Fallout from the brake pads... Could these 2 products possibly do the trick....

So Iron Cleanse V Iron-X again....:lol:

These again applied to partially cleaned wheels i only have so many wheels here to test on....:lol:










These were dispensed from there respective bottles and what i feared did happen as the Iron Cleanse is from a sample bottle with pants atomiser type pump the density of the liquid and delivery system hampers its ability...










You may not tell in the pic but after rinsing seamed to remove slightly less with the iron Cleanse, suspected as much at the application stage only due to how it was been laid down.

So test on another this time both the Iron Cleanse and the Iron-X dispensed from the same type of head as is on the Iron-X Bottle much better delivery and spread from the Iron Cleanse... in both the tests of the Iron Cleanse and Iron-X they had been left for between 3 and 5 minutes... as from other tests i have done the run is slower on the Iron Cleanse and so Clings longer...

So Sprayed on...










Agitated and rinsed off again always done with just cold mains pressure through the garden hose...










Now how about trying some Autosmart Tardis???? HHHmmmm

Well lets see....

Tardis test wheel Minging...










Applied and agitated and rinsed off...Yes recycling bin contents come in handy....:lol:










Now what shall we have a bash with now..??? I Know....

I Know Bilberry @ 1 to 10 Ratio....

So Minging Wheels... (not the Detailing World Member)...:lol:










Applied Agitated and Hose rinsed...










Now an old Boy Product Now....

Wonder Wheels... The original version not the Wonder wheels U... the original version is not recommended for damaged or polished alloy..

So onto what bilberry had left i think...










Agitated and rinsed...










HHHHMMMM im liking that result....

Lets try again...










Agitated and rinsed once more...










Right i am liking the speed of removal of contamination with that, it may be acid but gets the job done fast then just keep ontop of the wheels....
So off to do all the wheels with it....

I know they need some more cleaning but...










So from...










To This... at the point that time and light issues stopped play...










Faced with the same condition wheels again i know what ill reach for... that is until i can find something just as good or better....

Thank you all as ever for viewing...:wave:*


----------



## kabs (Apr 14, 2014)

I had a bottle of that wonder wheels gloop lying about, didn't do anything for my barrels, suppose it all depends on type of contamination, and your wheels looked worse than mine.
Yeah, like you I tried and went through a lot of product.


----------



## iRyan (Sep 24, 2013)

Been and bought some Wonder wheels today! Hopefully that will shift it with some elbow grease! Thankyou for the Detailed review of wheel cleaners that helped!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Malco brake off. It will remove pretty much all of that no problems at all. It's highly rated.


----------

